# How to go from EncounterICS beta 3 to cm4dx gb



## Darienms1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

what is the proper way to switch? do i have to sbf?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends on which CM4DX you are going for. If you are going for the officials then yes because those are on the Froyo kernel.

Otherwise Rev/Pooka's nightlies are on the GB kernel. You shouldn't need to SBF, just do the "mini SBF" in Clockwork. (Wipe data, system, caches) and then flash over.

SBFing should feasibly only be necessary if you are swapping kernels, or are just getting weird bugs and want to start fresh, or you really screwed something up (like say wiping system in Clockwork and then trying to reboot with no OS on the phone)


----------



## Darienms1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

That is what i thought, but when i tried wiping system, data, cache, it would boot straight to cwr no matter what i did. Thanks for quick response I'll try it again

Sent from my first "real"smartphone and still loving it


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Darienms1986 said:


> That is what i thought, but when i tried wiping system, data, cache, it would boot straight to cwr no matter what i did. Thanks for quick response I'll try it again
> 
> Sent from my first "real"smartphone and still loving it


Make sure if your accessing CWM via the bootmenu you are mounting the correct partitions when you are wiping. I also found when I came off EncounterICS a few times I was successfully able to do wipes but I would get little niggles of bugs when I started flashing other ROMs over the top, eventually resulting in SBFing. It would generally work alright and 99% would be there, but random FC would happen until I did an SBF and really "started fresh".


----------

